# Rail Faning



## VegasN

I looked around a little bit and didn't see a thread for rail fans. This is for excursions, or even sightings of real trains, or real train related stuff. 

I know there have to be more model railroaders that are into real trains too......obviously......

So, if no one minds, here is a thread for real train events and pics......

I'll start with some pics of this past Father's Day 2016. My wife, daughter, and one of our sons took me to Nevada Southern Railway Museum. I had a blast!!


----------



## Lee Willis

It's a lot of fun, and I don't do it nearly enough. Looks like you had a great time in a wonder part of the country. Had to be ablast!


----------



## VegasN

It was amazing. First time in my life ever being on a moving train. I am hoping to see more trains here in Vegas, but most of them run at night........too late for this old man.


----------



## Cycleops

Nice pics. Desert country around there mostly I guess. The museum looks like it had some interesting stuff.


----------



## VegasN

Oh yeah, desert scenery is all you get in southern Nevada. The museum was cool. They certainly need more. It was very small, and the only model train display was the Los Angeles Model Railroad Club.........what?? Couldn't find model railroaders from southern Nevada? But, it was cool to see what they had, and the 5 mile train ride was fun. I still want to do the one in Northern Nevada. Much bigger yard, 90 minute train ride, and you can stay the night in a caboose or bunk house.


----------



## Fire21

Last Wednesday, June 15, I got to ride the 2016 BNSF Railway Special. It is a special passenger train which BNSF takes to various places on its map to give rides to citizens of the area, I guess a sort of appreciation ride. I got tickets from a fellow firefighter who works for BN. The train has cars for "special" guests (higher ups!), cars for regular folks like the wife and I, and cars for the crew to live in while on the road. Our locomotive was BNSF 8321, an ES44C4.

We went east of Gillette, WY for a ways, then turned south and went by several of the coal mines that populate the landscape. The total trip was 2.5 hours, but we only went, I'd guess, around 20-30 miles one way.

I have yet to figure out why I cannot get any photo service sites to upload my photos, so I cannot post any pics, dangit!


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> Last Wednesday, June 15, I got to ride the 2016 BNSF Railway Special. It is a special passenger train which BNSF takes to various places on its map to give rides to citizens of the area, I guess a sort of appreciation ride. I got tickets from a fellow firefighter who works for BN. The train has cars for "special" guests (higher ups!), cars for regular folks like the wife and I, and cars for the crew to live in while on the road. Our locomotive was BNSF 8321, an ES44C4.
> 
> We went east of Gillette, WY for a ways, then turned south and went by several of the coal mines that populate the landscape. The total trip was 2.5 hours, but we only went, I'd guess, around 20-30 miles one way.
> 
> I have yet to figure out why I cannot get any photo service sites to upload my photos, so I cannot post any pics, dangit!



I had the same issue as well until someone on here recommended extraimago.com. I use it now and it works great, once you figure out to use the BBC Embed code to post on here.

The train ride sounds amazing....would love to see pics of that. 2.5 hours?? That's really good. I would have to drive 9 hours for a 90 minute ride, or drive 40 minutes for a 30 minute ride.
Just don't seem to care about trains out west anymore.


----------



## RonthePirate

The one I want to go on is this:
















I love the Canyon. It's the US's only Wonder of the World.
Been there a few times, but never with the train.
A few reasons why:
It usually books about a year in advance,
Expensive: Pullman class starts at $65.00 P.P. round trip.
But that's the one with all the screaming kids. To really enjoy the trip, you gotta upgrade to at least First Class. 
That starts at $152.00 P.P., round trip.
(And keep in mind, these are off-season prices)

They have some I would love:
Dome class. A seat in one of the Vista-dome cars. Start at $181.00 P.P. round trip.
Luxury Parlor. Seat in the luxury observation car, access to the rear deck. Starts at $219.00 P.P. round trip


----------



## Lehigh74

Thanks Ron. You reminded me of a trip we took to the big ditch a few years ago (we drove). We stayed a night in Holbrook at a hotel located right next to the tracks.


----------



## VegasN

Excellent pic Lehigh!! I love the BNSF locomotives. I want to get one for my layout. That way I would have something from every step of Santa Fe history;

I have an ATSF (Atchison, Topeka, & Santa Fe) caboose, a Santa Fe GP-40,now I need something from their merger with Burlington Northern.

Love the railfan pics!!


----------



## time warp

Hey,Ron. Hit the one in Branson, MO if you get the chance. It's not expensive and they have TWO domes on the train!


----------



## Fire21

time warp said:


> Hey,Ron. Hit the one in Branson, MO if you get the chance. It's not expensive and they have TWO domes on the train!


We rode the Branson train some years ago. It was wonderful. The sounds and smells brought back memories of riding a couple trains as a kid. I loved it.


----------



## time warp

Fire21 said:


> We rode the Branson train some years ago. It was wonderful. The sounds and smells brought back memories of riding a couple trains as a kid. I loved it.


Have you been to Eureka Springs, Arkansas?


----------



## Fire21

time warp said:


> Have you been to Eureka Springs, Arkansas?


We drove down to Eureka Springs, stopped in a couple shops there, but didn't stay for any length of time. I don't remember much of anything about the place.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

There's a couple of still-running steam railroads here in Colorado. I didn't realize it, but the Durango & Silverton is an original D&RGW narrow gauge railroad offering daily trips. Would love to take that trip some time! (Website is here, but they don't make it easy to find pricing.)


----------



## VegasN

These are great finds. How about any regular diesels, or freight trains? I keep trying to get some around here but they are hard to catch.


----------



## Magic

A little off topic but if you like EMD cab units as much as I do it's great video. Crank up the sound, EMD 567s at their best.






Also check out the Warbonnet vid as well.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> A little off topic but if you like EMD cab units as much as I do it's great video. Crank up the sound, EMD 567s at their best.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2zMsR1vItCQ
> 
> Also check out the Warbonnet vid as well.
> 
> Magic



Not off topic at all. That was a friggin awesome video! Beautiful trains. I do love the E & F Units. I call them the Superman trains. It looks like the "speeding locomotive" he stopped in the old cartoons. I have a Trix F7 with the Silver/Red Santa Fe warbonnet paint. Noisy but I like it. It is temporarily pulling one of my passenger cars, as my Milwaukee Road Kato GP38-2 needs serviced.......bad.......


----------



## time warp

For any of you that don't know this that's 567 cubic inches per cylinder! 2 cycle! Now that gets my blood pumping.
I rode in a caboose behind a farm rail gp-9 for about 30 miles one time. I stood on the Caboose platform at the rear of the locomotive and man you could sure hear that thing talk! I had the privilege about three years later to ride in the cab of that very Geep.
I think it was in 2005, I got to have my hand on the throttle of the old sw1 on the Eureka Springs Railroad. I might have mentioned this before here, but until you actually run one of those things you can't believe what it's like. It almost felt to me like it was walking, not rolling. I'll never forget it!


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> For any of you that don't know this that's 567 cubic inches per cylinder! 2 cycle! Now that gets my blood pumping.
> I rode in a caboose behind a farm rail gp-9 for about 30 miles one time. I stood on the Caboose platform at the rear of the locomotive and man you could sure hear that thing talk! I had the privilege about three years later to ride in the cab of that very Geep.
> I think it was in 2005, I got to have my hand on the throttle of the old sw1 on the Eureka Springs Railroad. I might have mentioned this before here, but until you actually run one of those things you can't believe what it's like. It almost felt to me like it was walking, not rolling. I'll never forget it!


I know the feeling of riding trains too.
I was a switchman for the Milwaukee Road for awhile in Chicago.
(Couldn't take winter, I had to quit)
It's great riding the engines or caboose. You get to see the people on the OTHER side of the crossing gates!

My dad was a switchman for about 25 years, same line. He would take me to the Bensenville yard outside of Chicago, where he worked.
I even got to ride the old 0-4-0 steam switchers. They were something else! Noisy, dirty, scary (to a kid) but they were fun!

No plans to go to Branson anytime soon. Too bad, it sounds like a good time. I looked it up on line.
But I may be hitting the Nevada train later this year.


----------



## time warp

I love the stories. Sorry for going on so much , but I have a lot of them. I've only ridden behind one steamer, though.


----------



## VegasN

Keep the stories coming......I love to hear them.....well.....uhh......read them. I didn't grow up with a railroad worker, or have fond memories of childhood visits to yards. So I am living vicariously thru your stories......I can almost hear the sounds, smell the smells......


----------



## Big Ed

VegasN said:


> I looked around a little bit and didn't see a thread for rail fans. This is for excursions, or even sightings of real trains, or real train related stuff.


You are fairly new here so maybe have not seen my Road Train thread?
If you have a little time there are pictures in here of some different things I have found during my work day if you want to look through it,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388

Some are not the best pictures, as some are taken when running down the road on 18 wheels. These pictures are in the east, I don't get over the Mississippi river anymore. Mainly I am just in the Northeast now. 
Though I may put on 5/600 miles per day,I am home every night.
Some good finds in there.

I have not added to it for a while, I don't take my camera anymore as I have been putting off getting a new rechargeable battery for it.
I wish I had it last week as I did a run to West Virginia that had 5 different locomotives with this name sitting on a siding I had to cross.
It was the first time I have seen these in my travels it would have been a nice addition to my Road Train thread. 
Got to get a new battery!




(Not my picture)


----------



## DavefromMD

_There's a couple of still-running steam railroads here in Colorado. I didn't realize it, but the Durango & Silverton is an original D&RGW narrow gauge railroad offering daily trips. Would love to take that trip some time! _

Do it. It is well worth it. Unbelievable scenery. The frist hour up and last hour back are not much to talk about. It follows US 550. It's the other 2.25 hours each way that make the trip. To see prices go to the Ride With Us page. Click on one of the Classes underneath Ride With Us.


----------



## VegasN

Big Ed said:


> You are fairly new here so maybe have not seen my Road Train thread?
> If you have a little time there are pictures in here of some different things I have found during my work day if you want to look through it,
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388
> 
> Some are not the best pictures, as some are taken when running down the road on 18 wheels. These pictures are in the east, I don't get over the Mississippi river anymore. Mainly I am just in the Northeast now.
> Though I may put on 5/600 miles per day,I am home every night.
> Some good finds in there.
> 
> I have not added to it for a while, I don't take my camera anymore as I have been putting off getting a new rechargeable battery for it.
> I wish I had it last week as I did a run to West Virginia that had 5 different locomotives with this name sitting on a siding I had to cross.
> It was the first time I have seen these in my travels it would have been a nice addition to my Road Train thread.
> Got to get a new battery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not my picture)
> View attachment 197177


Oh sorry, yeah I missed it somehow. That is a beautiful locomotive. I am certainly checking out that thread......


----------



## VegasN

This isn't a real train, but this sure is a true rail fan.....


This is a pancake my daughter made me....


----------



## Big Ed

Let it cool off then pour some clear resin on it and the plate and hang it on the wall.:thumbsup:

OR DID YOU EAT IT!


----------



## Fire21

That's too cool! What a great daughter she must be!


----------



## time warp

*"Diamond Vegas"*

Oh sure, He's got a Toybox AND a Train Pancake! Next thing you know He's gonna be gripin' because He's got too many girlfriends, his gold teeth are hurting and his diamond shoes are too tight!:hah:





(That's really thoughtful of her):thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Haha......you guys are funny. Reading time's comment, all I can think of is "Fortunate Son" by CCR. "IT ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate son". A lot of what I get is free. Everyone around us knows that I have been making (very little) extra money on Craigslist for a few years now. Anything and everything that is decent and still working, I'll take it, clean it up, small repairs if needed (unless it's wood furniture, then I will do a complete refurbish), sometimes repurpose them. Plus, I work (very) part time at my friend's upholstery shop, + home remodeling jobs that I can pick up on the side. But I haven't had one of those in almost 8 months. You would think I am ballin', but I still take in less than I need most of the time. 
My wife and kids sometimes complain about not having this or that, and I have to remind them how much we have. I pride myself on the fact that my family has considerably more than most people in our income bracket. I said a long time ago, if we don't have the money to be going out, concerts, family vacations, any Disney property, etc., and have to be home a lot, then we are going to be able to have a lot of fun at home. So we don't go a lot of places, don't get to visit many things, but I for one, have a fantastic time at home!
**looks around to see if wife is listening and whispers "oh, and the old jokes about attractive wives being expensive, is not all jest". But, I love her, she's a damn good mom, and she is worth it.
Thanks guys, you made my day. You made all this work I do a little more justified. I get to share these small joys with no one outside of my house.......


----------



## time warp

Money helps, but it's good to have friends.


----------



## VegasN

Yes it does.


Here is a story I came across......maybe you all might find it interesting;

http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/article/photo-story-the-train-graveyard-at-the-edge-of-the-world/ar-AAhM8he?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=edgsp


----------



## Gramps

VegasN said:


> It was amazing. First time in my life ever being on a moving train. I am hoping to see more trains here in Vegas, but most of them run at night........too late for this old man.


Joined this thread late but this comment made me realize how where you're from in this great country changes your experience. I lived and worked in New York City and Long Island. I was always riding trains; the subway, commuter rail, the PRR, NH, NYC, Amtrak. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> Here is a story I came across......maybe you all might find it interesting;
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/article/photo-story-the-train-graveyard-at-the-edge-of-the-world/ar-AAhM8he?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=edgsp


Wow, with all the graffiti, that's even more sad than the airplane graveyard in Arizona.


----------



## VegasN

My pleasure Gramps. Thank you for appreciating, and having the fond memories that you do of riding them frequently (of course being from NYC, I hope they are fond). Yeah, Vegas doesn't care much about history. After 50 years or so, time to tear it down, need more shopping and condos.


Fire21; I agree. I've seen pics of both and these were kind of strangely beautiful. But were indeed sad. Wish I could go see it in person.


----------



## rogruth

VegasN said:


> I looked around a little bit and didn't see a thread for rail fans. This is for excursions, or even sightings of real trains, or real train related stuff.
> 
> I know there have to be more model railroaders that are into real trains too......obviously......
> 
> So, if no one minds, here is a thread for real train events and pics......
> 
> I'll start with some pics of this past Father's Day 2016. My wife, daughter, and one of our sons took me to Nevada Southern Railway Museum. I had a blast!!
> 
> It seems to me that this would have fit in the "Right Of Way"
> section under North America. It might have raised the interest in that particular forum.


----------



## rogruth

I don't know what I did but the last two lines above were meant to be a comment on those above.


----------



## Gramps

VegasN said:


> My pleasure Gramps. Thank you for appreciating, and having the fond memories that you do of riding them frequently (of course being from NYC, I hope they are fond). Yeah, Vegas doesn't care much about history. After 50 years or so, time to tear it down, need more shopping and condos.
> 
> 
> Fire21; I agree. I've seen pics of both and these were kind of strangely beautiful.  But were indeed sad. Wish I could go see it in person.


Vegas,
Lol. No New Yorker would ever actually use the word "fond" about the subway. I have had some bad moments and some funny, only in NY moments. But in all honesty it has over 800 miles of track and almost 6 million daily riders so for me it's the best way to get around NY, especially Manhattan.


----------



## RonthePirate

We had the subway plus the El in Chicago.
(The "el" stands for elevated)

I think Chicagoans were fond of their trains. They were really reliable, almost always on time, very few breakdowns and almost no crashes.

We also had the Chicago Northwestern, The Illinois Central, and The Milwaukee Road. These were the bigger ones.

But we had the stockyards. Oh, did we have the stockyards!
It wasn't a good idea to go to the south side on a hot day.
The smell would judt get you ill.


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> Vegas,
> Lol. No New Yorker would ever actually use the word "fond" about the subway. I have had some bad moments and some funny, only in NY moments. But in all honesty it has over 800 miles of track and almost 6 million daily riders so for me it's the best way to get around NY, especially Manhattan.


I can see that. I would be willing to bet, sometimes the subway is a faster mode of transportation. I couldn't imagine much gridlock underground.


----------



## Gramps

Originally NY had Els on 2nd, 3rd, 6th & 9th Avenues but prior to WWII all except 3rd Ave were torn down and replaced with subways. Most of the Manhattan Subways became elevated in the outer boroughs.


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> We had the subway plus the El in Chicago.
> (The "el" stands for elevated)
> 
> I think Chicagoans were fond of their trains. They were really reliable, almost always on time, very few breakdowns and almost no crashes.
> 
> We also had the Chicago Northwestern, The Illinois Central, and The Milwaukee Road. These were the bigger ones.
> 
> But we had the stockyards. Oh, did we have the stockyards!
> It wasn't a good idea to go to the south side on a hot day.
> The smell would judt get you ill.


Hey Ron! You just reminded me of a memory.....well actually a second hand memory. My mother (R.I.P.), told me that when I was just a small baby, we lived in Chicago for a very short time. I guess I have been on the el, but was waaayyyy to young to remember it.


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> Originally NY had Els on 2nd, 3rd, 6th & 9th Avenues but prior to WWII all except 3rd Ave were torn down and replaced with subways. Most of the Manhattan Subways became elevated in the outer boroughs.


Hmmmm.....I did not know that. A piece of rail road history.....love it!!


----------



## Gramps

The Manhattan portion of the 3rd Ave El came down around 1955 but still ran in the Bronx for about 10 years. You can Google 3rd Ave El if you're really interested. The el was to be replaced by the 2nd Ave Subway but for various reasons, construction only got started a few years ago.


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> The Manhattan portion of the 3rd Ave El came down around 1955 but still ran in the Bronx for about 10 years. You can Google 3rd Ave El if you're really interested. The el was to be replaced by the 2nd Ave Subway but for various reasons, construction only got started a few years ago.


Wow. YouTube has several full length documentaries on it. I also snagged an amazing photo during early construction/use.....awesome! I think I remember now seeing the NYC els in several movies, The French Connection is one that comes to mind with the famous chase scene under the el. I also saw a firefighter movie and the two brothers lived under an elevated track in NY.
Here is that amazing photo I snagged if you all want to see it....









This picture was taken in 1900......beautiful!!


----------



## time warp

What about Spiderman?


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> What about Spiderman?



Oh damn......now I have to return my Super Hero license.....


----------



## time warp

Well, A little departure from the El.
We all model( play with) what we like, or represents a fond memory.
Here's why I like Baldwin RF16 Sharks:
A man named Louis A. Marre witnessed in person a NYC shark on the dynamometer in 1966, cranking out 1700 horsepower without breaking a sweat! That beast was 15 years old and had never been overhauled. Never mind that the old 608a was rated at 1600. That's a 4 stroke 6 cylinder, fellas!


----------



## Lemonhawk

I assume the actual rail was between the large timbers. Did they act as some sort of derailment protection?


----------



## RonthePirate

Looks so odd to see that 0-4-0 pulling the L train.

My aunt and uncle had the same apartment for 30 some odd years.
That apartment was maybe 15 feet from the L tracks. They would sit in the kitchen, with the window looking out on the trains that would pass by every 5 minutes.

The noise never bothered them. If they were in a conversation, and a train came up, they just talked louder.
I would visit and personally wondered how they could stand that noise!


----------



## VegasN

time - damn, I have a V8 and don't get anywhere near 1700 hp. Or 1600 for that matter. I think we would have to drop one of the 0s.

Lemon - Good question. I would presume they were either for derailments, which would be tragic. Or for support of the rails, like guides so-to-speak.

Ron - I could imagine the noise. Even if you love something, the noise of it can get trying. Years ago we lived right across the street from Nellis A.F.B. I love planes and aeronautics.......but not at 7:00 on a Sunday morning.


----------



## cole226

*train ride*

just wondering if anybody has taken the trip out of Etowah, Tn. up the Hiwassee river and the Hiwassee loop where the track gained elevation by going around bald mountain and crossing over itself.
i'm working down here in Etowah and might try catch this trip time permitting.


----------



## time warp

cole226 said:


> just wondering if anybody has taken the trip out of Etowah, Tn. up the Hiwassee river and the Hiwassee loop where the track gained elevation by going around bald mountain and crossing over itself.
> i'm working down here in Etowah and might try catch this trip time permitting.


Details! We need details! Is this a tourist operation? I definitely would add that to my summer schedule.


----------



## rogruth

It is the Blue Ridge Scenic and has been around for sometime. 
It is @ 90 miles NE of Atlanta and about the same SE of Chattanooga.

Try www.brscenic.com.


----------



## time warp

Hey,Vegas. Look up some of the real specs on your locos, it's fun to know hp ratings and such. That's how I figure my lashups, by prototype horsepower.
On my railroad a freight train can have a single diesel if it's over 1800 hp, gotta run double headed if it's below that.
Here's another one for you, the Fairbanks Trainmaster (H24-66). Built around 1955, 2400 horsepower from an opposed piston 12 cylinder, 12,443 C.I., Those monsters would break coupler knuckles! I love big horsepower.


----------



## time warp

rogruth said:


> It is the Blue Ridge Scenic and has been around for sometime.
> It is @ 90 miles NE of Atlanta and about the same SE of Chattanooga.
> 
> Try www.brscenic.com.


Thanks, I never heard of it.


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> Ron - I could imagine the noise. Even if you love something, the noise of it can get trying. Years ago we lived right across the street from Nellis A.F.B. I love planes and aeronautics.......but not at 7:00 on a Sunday morning.


Remember when we were at The Train Engineer? That place is right next to McCarran airport.
You could count the rivets in the fuselage as they passed overhead.


----------



## cole226

time warp said:


> Details! We need details! Is this a tourist operation? I definitely would add that to my summer schedule.


Tennessee Valley Railroad out of Etowah, Tn

2 trip options

3.5 hour - Hiwassee Loop

8 hr- copperhill old mining town

$40-60 coach, upgradable to observation or dome as available.

other excursions from Chatanooga.

http://www.tvrail.com/


----------



## rogruth

The one by the TVRR is special occasion.
The BRSRR is ,I think, weekends.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Hey,Vegas. Look up some of the real specs on your locos, it's fun to know hp ratings and such. That's how I figure my lashups, by prototype horsepower.
> On my railroad a freight train can have a single diesel if it's over 1800 hp, gotta run double headed if it's below that.
> Here's another one for you, the Fairbanks Trainmaster (H24-66). Built around 1955, 2400 horsepower from an opposed piston 12 cylinder, 12,443 C.I., Those monsters would break coupler knuckles! I love big horsepower.



I think I might do that, when I get some time.


Man, all you guys in the Midwest are lucky! You still have very active train areas.......man......


----------



## time warp

That's why we need an MTF bus. Ron could drive for us, I of course would sleeping in the back.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> That's why we need an MTF bus. Ron could drive for us, I of course would sleeping in the back.


And I will be the navigator, mulling over maps, scouring the internet for our next destination.......does anyone have an extra sextant?


----------



## rogruth

Why not just get a cheap GPS?


----------



## time warp

I think Vegas is saying he IS a cheap GPS!


----------



## rogruth

I am too. I still use maps.


----------



## doneuald

VegasN said:


> I looked around a little bit and didn't see a thread for rail fans. This is for excursions, or even sightings of real trains, or real train related stuff.
> 
> I know there have to be more model railroaders that are into real trains too......obviously......
> 
> So, if no one minds, here is a thread for real train events and pics......
> 
> I'll start with some pics of this past Father's Day 2016. My wife, daughter, and one of our sons took me to Nevada Southern Railway Museum. I had a blast!!


I was in Vegas with a friend and we decided to go the dam for a side tour, we happen to see the Nevada southern in Boulder City and just walked up to the door of the shop and walked in, we were stopped at the door and asked what we wanted "just interested in trains is all, we're from Canada" Spent the next 4 hours being toured and shown all they had in the shops and on the grounds, great bunch of guys! they were restoring Harriman cars for the tourist train. Great tour.


----------



## VegasN

Nice! Glad you had a good time. I enjoyed it for sure.


----------



## VegasN

Depends on what vehicle I'm in I guess. My truck I can Bluetooth my phone thru the stereo, I use GPS in there, but my wife's car does not Bluetooth, so I use old fashion directions in her car, and sometimes that seems to be more accurate. 
I guess I like being the navigator because most of the time people are telling me where to go......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Depends on what vehicle I'm in I guess. My truck I can Bluetooth my phone thru the stereo, I use GPS in there, but my wife's car does not Bluetooth, so I use old fashion directions in her car, and sometimes that seems to be more accurate.
> I guess I like being the navigator because most of the time people are telling me where to go......


People keep pointing at me with the wrong finger! And for some reason they think my last name is "hole"


----------



## VegasN

Haha....I just figured they were saying I was #1, just in all caps.
I have always said the whole time I was growing up, I thought Michael was my last name.....F'ing was my first name.


----------



## time warp

We are getting geared up to head down to see the Blue Ridge Scenic in a couple of months! I've got a lot of Hotel points and so the lodging will be free.
I'm just now driving in to Terre Haute Indiana on us 40 and as I came to the underpass on the East end of town an Indiana Railroad Geep went flying across the trestle running light at about 35 to 40 miles an hour. It happened too fast for me to get a picture but it was a really cool sight!


----------



## Lemonhawk

My daughter went to the St. Mary of the Woods near TH, lots of railroads in the area!


----------



## highvoltage

time warp said:


> Well, A little departure from the El.
> We all model( play with) what we like, or represents a fond memory.
> Here's why I like Baldwin RF16 Sharks:
> A man named Louis A. Marre witnessed in person a NYC shark on the dynamometer in 1966, cranking out 1700 horsepower without breaking a sweat! That beast was 15 years old and had never been overhauled. Never mind that the old 608a was rated at 1600. That's a 4 stroke 6 cylinder, fellas!


True, a 4 stroke 6 cylinder. But with a displacement of 15,832 cubic inches. Those are huge pistons.


----------



## time warp

Incredible technology especially for that time in history! I know just enough about locomotive diesel engines to get myself in trouble, but I find it interesting that while the EMD and FM engines are two cycle the Baldwin engine was four cycle. Maybe that accounts for the burbling sound that they make when they run.
Too bad the old 1205 and 1216 are laid up. From what I understand one of them has a spun bearing and the crankshaft is hurt. Some bonehead broke in and stole the builders plates off of them several years ago. I love those old first generation covered wagons, those days are gone for sure.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> My daughter went to the St. Mary of the Woods near TH, lots of railroads in the area!


Yes, lots of stuff poundin' through here. Coal drags for the power plants every day and double stacks with who knows what tied on front. Fun to see.


----------



## highvoltage

time warp said:


> ...Too bad the old 1205 and 1216 are laid up...


Picture of 3805 before it became 1205:


----------



## rogruth

The B&O, PRR and D&H Sharks looked like sharks cutting through the water.
They just looked so smooth. Appearance is the only factor here.


----------



## time warp

highvoltage said:


> Picture of 3805 before it became 1205:
> 
> View attachment 200249


This IS at least one of the D&H sharks.


----------



## VegasN

I am seriously digging all the history, info, and pics in here......love it!!


----------



## highvoltage

time warp said:


> This IS at least one of the D&H sharks.


Here is the other:


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the incredible pictures! Do you happen to know the date of the shot of the d&h sharks?
I'm wondering if they were already being stored by the time this picture was taken.


----------



## highvoltage

time warp said:


> Thanks for the incredible pictures! Do you happen to know the date of the shot of the d&h sharks?
> I'm wondering if they were already being stored by the time this picture was taken.


August 1976. Here's the link to the website:

http://baldwindiesels.railfan.net/dh/index.html


----------



## time warp

highvoltage said:


> August 1976. Here's the link to the website:
> 
> http://baldwindiesels.railfan.net/dh/index.html


Thanks for the link, tells the whole story!


----------



## VegasN

Awesome pic!! I had to save that one. I have a D&H RS11....love the colors.


----------



## Gramps

Great photos of the sharks and I also like that D&H paint scheme. I remember that D&H had box cars in blue and white with a "I (heart) NY" logo. I may have to attempt that some day.


----------



## VegasN

Sweet. Wouldn't mind seeing one of those.


----------



## time warp

Like those old BAR "state of Maine products" red, white and blue boxcars. Really impressive when you see a string of those together. 
The D&H had some nice looking stuff.
I can't stick to one road name anymore, I like the variety.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Like those old BAR "state of Maine products" red, white and blue boxcars. Really impressive when you see a string of those together.
> The D&H had some nice looking stuff.
> I can't stick to one road name anymore, I like the variety.



I have one of those red white and blue Bangor & Aroostook box cars. I also have a Maine Central box car. I got them because my wife's family is from Maine. She was born and raised here, but still have family in Maine.

I agree time. The main reasons I don't model 1 particular line, or road name, is I too like the variety, and I also just get what is not expensive and available. I go to the hobby store, or private seller, and just pick what I like from what they have there.


----------



## time warp

I was waiting for the train at the 13th st. & 8th Ave. crossing last week in Terre Haute when I saw this tacked on the end. I first thought it was a pusher, but it was cold. Being delivered to the new owner I'm sure.










And then this Tuesday I found these two monsters idling under the Raymond street overpass at West St. in Indianapolis


----------



## Fire21

Wow, loooong locos!! Here's some info and more pics of them:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locopicture.aspx?id=106619


----------



## rogruth

So how long are they?


----------



## Fire21

Here is everything you could ever possibly want to know about the SD90MAC. Well, most everything, anyway.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_SD90MAC


----------



## Magic

This one is even bigger but not as pretty.
98.5 feet of pure power. 6,600 HP. Eight wheel trucks.
DDA40X 








More info here. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...DDA40X&usg=AFQjCNE11gtWvaG8AkCldXtyji6GLsLV1g

UP's 844 4-8-4 finely left the steam shop in Cheyenne and it was towing DDA40X 6936. This is an old picture.









Magic


----------



## VegasN

Wow, incredible pictures.....kinda puts mine I am posting to shame. But, I found it interesting and fun!

When we were leaving California, we stopped at a place called Travel Town Railway. Turns out its a railroad museum. Here are some pics of just a few thins we saw there;


----------



## rogruth

I remember a movie that had some shoot-out scenes made there. Possibly Clint Eastwood but I don't think so. Not a cowboy more like Dirty Harry. ????


----------



## time warp

Nice shots of the U.P. stuff. Why do things in a "normal" way when overly huge will do! Can you imagine the infrastructure required to service something like that?
Thanks for the pictures, Vegas. That Atlantic looks a lot like the kit MDC offered in the 80's. Interesting variety of stuff there.
(Weren't you supposed to pick me up?)


----------



## VegasN

rogruth said:


> I remember a movie that had some shoot-out scenes made there. Possibly Clint Eastwood but I don't think so. Not a cowboy more like Dirty Harry. ????


I'm going to have to look that up. I would love to see the scene filmed in the place I was......see how different it is too.


On a side note, speaking of scenes being filmed, on the Universal Studios tour, we went to several sets that movies have been filmed at. I have to admit, maybe the kid in me, but I thought it was hella cool to be on these sets that many I recognized.


----------



## rogruth

The scene might have been in CHIPS.
I know it is the same place and that police were involved.


----------



## Lehigh74

Not sure if this even counts. We went up to Iona Island, NY last week in hopes of seeing some freight traffic. No luck there, but we did take a walk on what used to be a railroad bridge, saw a caboose and a Metro North that looked like Z scale from our vantage point.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Lehigh74 said:


> Not sure if this even counts. We went up to Iona Island, NY last week in hopes of seeing some freight traffic. No luck there, but we did take a walk on what used to be a railroad bridge, saw a caboose and a Metro North that looked like Z scale from our vantage point.


Nice views of the Walkway Over the Hudson! The former New Haven Poughkeepsie High Bridge on the Maybrook line.

I went to college in Poughkeepsie (the eastern end of the bridge), and we used to climb up the trestles and walk out on the bridge (Conrail quit using it after a fire in 1974, IIRC), when it was just railroad ties and some structural members between you and a 280' drop into the river.

I made a donation to the project, and was very glad to see it finally become a reality. It's about a 5K round trip from parking lot to parking lot, and a worthwhile destination for any train lover! In fact, I went back and forth with the editors of Trains magazine about this spot a year or so ago. Some of it was even published.


----------



## VegasN

Those pics certainly count! Excellent spotting of the Amtrak. Something I think 
I will never see here.


----------



## time warp

I found these beasties in Meadville, PA earlier today. This old ALCO S2 is a static display, not a great picture









A short distance away sat these in service ALCOs, Century 424 models I think. I knew for a few years there was one in use here which is radio control.









Imagine my surprise finding this old girl MU'd with big red. Looks good doesn't it? These old Centuries had a reputation of being hard pullers, with plenty of smoke to show for it! It's nice to see them still working, even if they are on radio.


----------



## VegasN

Excellent pics time! Awesome!!


----------



## time warp

Thanks, Vegas. I regret that I wasn't able to get some shots from Corry, PA. I was working next to the mainline and there was a twice a day train of GP 40-2s double headed in mismatched paint. I couldn't get outside quick enough to catch em when they came blastin' through.
When I was in my teens the PC, then Conrail main paralleled Hwy 67 from Pendleton to near Indianapolis, Indiana, and you could pace along with the engines running around 60 mph for miles. Very cool sight.


----------



## Lehigh74

*A RAILROAD OWNED BY A RAIL FAN*

Yesterday I went for an RDC ride on Reading, Blue Mountain and Northern, a railroad owned by a rail fan. It was a four hour excursion from Pottsville to North Reading and back including “picnic style” lunch and a tour of the Port Clinton facilities. Probably the best $25 I have ever spent.


----------



## Big Ed

time warp said:


> I found these beasties in Meadville, PA earlier today. This old ALCO S2 is a static display, not a great picture


Nice shots.
I wonder why they didn't paint the cab on the #435?
It looks like the rest was painted?


----------



## Big Ed

Great pictures Lehigh74. :smilie_daumenpos:

I would like to make a model of the sanding tower. :thumbsup:
Do you know what is in the little shed at the bottom of the tower?
Impressive yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## jouni rautiainen

Nice pictures


----------



## time warp

Lehigh, Nice pictures. They sure take good care of the equipment and grounds there, looks very nice. Sounds like a bargain for the train ride.:thumbsup:

Big ED, I can't quite make out the old lettering on the long hood, but I've been wondering if maybe this an old GB&W unit. Its been around. The last ALCO I personally saw in revenue service was an old RS11 on FarmRail in Oklahoma.


----------



## VegasN

Oh my!! Awesome picture overload.....every one of those pics have been officially snagged!
Funny how people focus on different things. Someone focused on the lettering on the locomotives, someone else focused on the sanding tower, I kind of focused on the maintenance truck in the lower right of one of the pics. But, in all fairness, I never even thought of railroad maintenance trucks till I saw someone on here got a Milwaukee Road maintenance truck. Since I have a Milwaukee Road passenger train with a Milwaukee Road Kato GP38-2 (second run) providing power, that sparked my interest in getting UP and Milwaukee Road maintenance vehicles.
Damn I wish I lived somewhere where trains still matter to them......


----------



## Big Ed

VegasN said:


> Oh my!! Awesome picture overload.....every one of those pics have been officially snagged!
> Funny how people focus on different things. Someone focused on the lettering on the locomotives, someone else focused on the sanding tower, I kind of focused on the maintenance truck in the lower right of one of the pics. But, in all fairness, I never even thought of railroad maintenance trucks till I saw someone on here got a Milwaukee Road maintenance truck. Since I have a Milwaukee Road passenger train with a Milwaukee Road Kato GP38-2 (second run) providing power, that sparked my interest in getting UP and Milwaukee Road maintenance vehicles.
> Damn I wish I lived somewhere where trains still matter to them......


I was pressed for time.
The sanding tower is in nice shape, but I focus on it all.
What impressed me the most was the prewar collection. I know there are more hiding there. :thumbsup:
I like the locomotive that is having the work done to it as with the locomotive sitting next to it.
All the diesels sitting there, and the Budd cars are nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Even the station with the clock impressed me.:thumbsup:
Though I would like to see what it looks like with the train backed up some.

I think the pickup trucks would look better painted in the green and yellow. Are they RR Pu's?
And the wreath (or whatever it is)could be moved so it is centered around the window.
I take it all in. 

I know Lehigh74 must have the rest of their prewar collection on the camera?


----------



## Big Ed

VegasN said:


> Oh my!!
> Damn I wish I lived somewhere where trains still matter to them......


Nevada?
Northern?
http://www.nnry.com/
Southern?
http://www.nevadasouthern.com/

Here ya go join up, 
http://www.lasvegasrailroadsociety.org/


----------



## Lehigh74

Ed - The Corporate HQ (with the clock tower) is a replica of a station in Catawissa, PA. Here are a few more shots of the trains in the boardroom.


----------



## rogruth

That is quite an interesting collection of stuff.
What is the background story?


----------



## Lehigh74

The model train collection as well as the Reading and Northern Railroad is owned by Andy Muller Jr.

http://www.acmullerenterprises.com/


----------



## rogruth

Thank you.


----------



## time warp

Interesting photo I found of some Diesels being scrapped out. The information I have says this is on the Seaboard Coast Line circa 1977. The larger locomotive is (was?) an ALCO RS 12, the other an EMD SW 7.The crazy looking stripe on the hood of the SW is the shadow from the handrail. This would be a good way to utilize an old body shell that you can't find a use for.


----------



## mjrfd99

Great pics- THANKS for sharing.
I rail fanned with my kids- now they do with their kids/my grand kids.
Pennsy and B+O museums are awesome.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Interesting photo I found of some Diesels being scrapped out. The information I have says this is on the Seaboard Coast Line circa 1977. The larger locomotive is (was?) an ALCO RS 12, the other an EMD SW 7.The crazy looking stripe on the hood of the SW is the shadow from the handrail. This would be a good way to utilize an old body shell that you can't find a use for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 218386


What an excellent idea!!


----------



## VegasN

Saw this rare sight the other day. Two NS locomotives sitting on the Charleston overpass. I have only seen anything other than UP on these tracks one other time, and that was the other day, I was on the I-15 and two BNSF's came thru with a long consist of gondolas.


----------



## time warp

Nice, Vegas! Maybe off season lease power? Had some KCS SD 70's blast through Terre Haute the other day, a little off the path!


----------



## ErnestHouse

BACKSTORY:
In 1900, my great grandfather abandoned my great grandmother and their 3 kids in eastern Maryland to join his father and brothers who'd migrated west on the Western Maryland Railroad first to Piedmont WV and then settled in the booming town of Parsons WV. In 1912, after meeting a much younger woman on the train from Parsons to Elkins, he had an affair with her resulting in a son. But when a letter arrived at the Parsons Post Master from my great grandmother trying to find him, he abandoned the young woman and baby. Seven years later, he wrote her asking her to meet him at the Elkins Depot. At the meeting, he lied to her again saying his wife was dead (she wasn't) and then he asked her to marry him. She turned him down.

July 2016:
In July, I traveled to Parsons and Elkins retracing my roots. The Durbin & Greenbrier Valley Railroad runs a 4 hour excursion to the Cheat river falls up to the point where the old timber and coal rails turn too sharp for their passenger car consist. Sound familiar? You get a good idea of what it was like to snake through the hills of West Virginia by rail. Couple of snippets of video at the bottom.


----------



## Fire21

Nice pictures, cool old train. Thanks for the story.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Nice, Vegas! Maybe off season lease power? Had some KCS SD 70's blast through Terre Haute the other day, a little off the path!


I just watched a documentary the other day where two KCS locomotives, cant remember which ones were completely dismantle for scrap and recycling. Very interesting.


I also found this this morning.....oh to be rich, I would ride them all!!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/tripideas/the-absolute-best-places-to-travel-by-train/ss-AAinb3d?li=BBnb7Kz#image=1


----------



## Fire21

I've been rich and I’ve been poor -- and believe me, rich is better.
~~Sophie Tucker


----------



## flyingtomg

This is a pic of a UP freight leaving Denver this weekend. In the background are the AAPRCO passenger cars forming up for an excursion.


----------



## VegasN

flyingtomg said:


> This is a pic of a UP freight leaving Denver this weekend. In the background are the AAPRCO passenger cars forming up for an excursion.



Excellent pic!! Wonder if it's heading thru here?


----------



## Lehigh74

My wife and I drove out to Ohio for her family reunion last weekend. We of course stopped at horseshoe curve on the way. We only stayed about an hour…long enough for a few trains and a few helpers.









Not sure what these loads are.









Here’s one for Spence.









Our timing was impeccable. As soon as we left the top, these AC44C6M conversions showed up.









After the curve, we stopped at the Johnstown Flood Memorial in South Fork. This shot of the empty hoppers was taken from the remains of the South Fork Dam.


----------



## Lemonhawk

What's wrong with the other tunnel?


----------



## Lehigh74

One tunnel in the above photo is for the roadway. The other is for Glenwhite Run.


----------



## Lemonhawk

A creek? Perhaps the "mountain" was man-made for the trains and hence the need for a water tunnel and a car tunnel.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Nice nostalgia shots of Horseshoe Curve (for me at least). I grew up less than an hour away, and can remember Penn Central "mating worms" crawling up grade! Did you stop at Cresson /Tunnel Hill?


----------



## CTValleyRR

Lemonhawk said:


> A creek? Perhaps the "mountain" was man-made for the trains and hence the need for a water tunnel and a car tunnel.


The mountains are natural -- the crest of the Alleghenies in Western Pennsylvania. Horseshoe curve was built to keep the grade under 2% up the eastern slope and minimizing the length of the tunnel required at the crest.

The track was built up the northern side of the valley carved by Glenwhite Run (which is now dammed to form the water supply for Altoona, with the uppermost reservoir in the crook of the curve). It curved around the end of the valley, down the southern side, and then around the mountain. There is fill across the end of the valley where it crosses the creek, necessitating the tunnel for the water. The road was added later. There is a second creek, Kittaning Run (not shown in the photos) which enters the valley from the Northwest, also through a culvert / tunnel.

All in all, a Civil Engineering paradise!


----------



## VegasN

Those are absolutely amazing photos Lehigh! Excellent shots. I love the NS locomotives. Saw a couple just chillin above Charleston Ave the other day. Rare sight for around here. Just nice looking diesels, in my opinion. Now those AC44s.......those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lehigh74

CTValleyRR said:


> Nice nostalgia shots of Horseshoe Curve (for me at least). I grew up less than an hour away, and can remember Penn Central "mating worms" crawling up grade! Did you stop at Cresson /Tunnel Hill?


We went to Gallitzin to try to catch the AC44C6Ms coming out of the tunnel, but didn’t find my way there in time. Since you mentioned it, here is a shot with the Kittaning Run tunnel in the lower left.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Fascinating. I lived in Indianapolis and only after a few years there did I learn the it had an aqueduct, the water company canal goes over Fall Creek, make a great place to visit and take pictures but when I was there it was all blocked off so you could not get near it.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Lemonhawk said:


> Fascinating. I lived in Indianapolis and only after a few years there did I learn the it had an aqueduct, the water company canal goes over Fall Creek, make a great place to visit and take pictures but when I was there it was all blocked off so you could not get near it.


The area INSIDE Horseshoe Curve is a state park / historic site. There is a funicular tram to take you up from the visitor's center to trackside. You can get to the mountain OUTSIDE the curve, too, if you're willing to hike about a half mile up a slope of 20 degrees or more or come in from the back side and bushwhack about the same distance.


----------



## VegasN

Beautiful......


----------



## NAJ

Saw this thread numerous times, never looked to see what it was all about.
Here is video I took back in the winter of the rail line that runs near me when I was stuck in traffic waiting for the locomotives to couple and move.


----------



## VegasN

Cool video. Man, I just love those NS locomotives. I think I might need to try and get my hands on one. I need a UP locomotive also, mainly because that's what runs here mostly. But the NS one, I want that just because it's a nice looking locomotive.


----------



## Lehigh74

Here are a few shots from the Reading and Northern Leaf Excursion yesterday. Port Clinton, PA to Jim Thorpe, PA and return.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome pics! Thank you for those. I snagged a few of them.....


----------



## Chip

Dang! I finally get a decent camera and the CSX guys got me scared to death to even be seen looking at their property when I ride by! I asked if I could take pics of the yard and explained that I live two blocks away and am building a layout. I was threatened with the "Railroad Police" if I took any pictures! Wassa deal? Do I call the "Railroad Police" and try it that way? Call the C.E.O. and threaten an "expose"? I just want to take a few pictures!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Write to the CEO, he has nothing better to do than satisfy the public .. at least that's what he should be doing!


----------



## Chip

Lemonhawk said:


> Write to the CEO, he has nothing better to do than satisfy the public .. at least that's what he should be doing!


His job is to make money, I think I'll call the RR Police and explain, offer copies of every picture I take and see how it goes.

I'll make a thread and let ya know. I wanna get out of the way here and let folks enjoy these awesome photos!


----------



## Lehigh74

Chip,

You have every right to take photos from public property. See the attached pdf file. If you trespass on CSX property, then they can give you a hard time. Probably a good idea to talk to the RR police first, but take along a copy of the pdf file.

View attachment ThePhotographersRight.pdf


With that said, I used to work in an industrial facility that made classified items for the military. If we saw someone taking photos of the facility (from public property) we would call the police. Once the photographer convinced the police that his intentions were not sinister, he could be on his way.


----------



## VegasN

Lehigh74 said:


> Chip,
> 
> You have every right to take photos from public property. See the attached pdf file. If you trespass on CSX property, then they can give you a hard time. Probably a good idea to talk to the RR police first, but take along a copy of the pdf file.
> 
> View attachment 238025
> 
> 
> With that said, I used to work in an industrial facility that made classified items for the military. If we saw someone taking photos of the facility (from public property) we would call the police. Once the photographer convinced the police that his intentions were not sinister, he could be on his way.


:thumbsup:
Thank you for that, some good info in there.


----------



## VegasN

Lehigh74 said:


> Here are a few shots from the Reading and Northern Leaf Excursion yesterday. Port Clinton, PA to Jim Thorpe, PA and return.
> 
> View attachment 237905
> 
> 
> View attachment 237913
> 
> 
> View attachment 237921
> 
> 
> View attachment 237929
> 
> 
> View attachment 237937



I don't know why, but I am absolutely loving the shot of the two lonely caboosi..............


----------



## doneuald

Chip said:


> Dang! I finally get a decent camera and the CSX guys got me scared to death to even be seen looking at their property when I ride by! I asked if I could take pics of the yard and explained that I live two blocks away and am building a layout. I was threatened with the "Railroad Police" if I took any pictures! Wassa deal? Do I call the "Railroad Police" and try it that way? Call the C.E.O. and threaten an "expose"? I just want to take a few pictures!


I work in a pulp and paper mill, I got a call one evening that their was a gentleman telling security "he can come on the property and take pictures anywhere he wanted", they got sick of dealing with him so me being the only "staff guy" on site was called.
When i got there the gentleman was standing on public property waiting for me, he started with his speal, when he was done i told him he was correct he could take pictures anywhere he wanted BUT if he stepped on company property he would be arrested for trespassing and a stay in jail. I was threatened with my job and he was going to have me fired for not allowing him on the property, I asked the security guard to call the police as we were being harassed, he left quite quickly after that.
You can take pictures of just about anything from public land and I believe its the 2nd ammendment that gives US citizens the right to free travel without being asked for ID and such in the US, so if you are not doing anything wrong the cops can't ID you


----------



## VegasN

doneuald said:


> I work in a pulp and paper mill, I got a call one evening that their was a gentleman telling security "he can come on the property and take pictures anywhere he wanted", they got sick of dealing with him so me being the only "staff guy" on site was called.
> When i got there the gentleman was standing on public property waiting for me, he started with his speal, when he was done i told him he was correct he could take pictures anywhere he wanted BUT if he stepped on company property he would be arrested for trespassing and a stay in jail. I was threatened with my job and he was going to have me fired for not allowing him on the property, I asked the security guard to call the police as we were being harassed, he left quite quickly after that.
> You can take pictures of just about anything from public land and I believe its the 2nd ammendment that gives US citizens the right to free travel without being asked for ID and such in the US, so if you are not doing anything wrong the cops can't ID you


Unfortunately, in some states (including Nevada) they have what is called "stop and identify statutes". If the cop suspects you of any criminal, or conspiracy of criminal behavior, you have to stop and identify yourself if asked to.


----------



## FOURTEEN

This is what happened to me the other week at a local rail yard

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/13/t/259281.aspx


----------



## doneuald

I live approximately 1/2 block from CP rail in Thunder Bay Ontario, from the edge of the street to the nearest rail is approximately 15 feet so where I'm at it's easy to take pics from public land. Of course Canada is a little more laidback than the US


----------



## VegasN

*Everywhere* is more laid back than the US.


----------



## VegasN

I finally got a chance to get some pics of trains in Vegas.


----------



## time warp

Glad you jump started this thread again! I see the same locomotives pulling hard through Terre Haute all the time. Usually on stack trains or Coal unit trains.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I'm just glad I actually had time, saw a train, and could get to it! The three planets that must be aligned in Vegas to get train pics.
I often wonder where they have been, where they are going.....and why they never wash them.....


----------



## Lemonhawk

Your first picture, Vegas, shows a block wall that seems a little flimsy for a retaining wall. Is the train a ways back back on a fill and the foreground wall really a fence?


----------



## VegasN

Yes. See the distance between the chainlink fence and the train? It's the same distance from the block wall. That is just the edge of the Rio parking lot and the property of the tracks. We have those cinder block walls all over town instead of fences. Even most houses have these around them, not fences.
Also, in the pictures of the train seen above the chainlink, I am standing on a large drainage culvert and not on ground level with the block wall.


----------



## VegasN

Not sure if this counts as rail faning or not, but, I found this picture when I was researching gold/silver mines in Nevada. This is an old caboose grounded and used as a building in Rhyolite, NV. Just thought this was cool. I am using a grounded SF caboose as the yard office/shed that will sit in the rail yard (whenever that gets started).


----------



## Fire21

That old caboose is way cool!


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> That old caboose is way cool!


I agree. I want to model one.


----------



## cole226

here's pics of the Meshoppen, Pa. station. originally Lehigh Valley RR


----------



## VegasN

That's very cool. I love seeing old station, although, it does sadden me they are no longer used.
Formerly Lehigh Valley.....that is actually very cool to me. I have a Lehigh Valley box car but know nothing about that line. Nor have I heard anyone even talk about Lehigh Valley. Where is this at?


----------



## Lemonhawk

Interesting slanted base on that station.


----------



## rogruth

Vegas,
Look it up. The LV was quite a nice road.


----------



## time warp

Lots of neat R.R. history in PA. I've been to the site of the old Climax works in Corry. Interesting place.


----------



## Rip Track

Last month my wife and I traveled to Versailles, KY to see our daughter compete in a swim meet. I was surprised to see a railroad museum right across the parking lot from the pool. The Bluegrass Scenic Railroad and Museum. These interesting freight cars are parked outside.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*The NY,O&W Freight Station, Minetto NY*

My hometown of Minetto, NY has its original Brick Freight station(NY,O & W)
View attachment 269057
still being used..Today its a Paint store, on Benson Ave and the existing RR signals are still standing at the crossing. The track is long gone but in the spring before all the Sumac and other growth takes over you can walk the line for a couple of miles.


----------



## Lehigh74

Tobyhanna, PA.


----------



## VegasN

Rip Track said:


> Last month my wife and I traveled to Versailles, KY to see our daughter compete in a swim meet. I was surprised to see a railroad museum right across the parking lot from the pool. The Bluegrass Scenic Railroad and Museum. These interesting freight cars are parked outside.


Wonder if these were ever modeled. Wouldn't mind having a couple of these.....


----------



## VegasN

Love the station pics guys! Thanks!! I would go take a picture of the old Las Vegas Union Pacific station........but it, and the track has long been replaced by the Plaza Hotel (formerly Union Plaza).


----------



## Rip Track

VegasN said:


> Wonder if these were ever modeled. Wouldn't mind having a couple of these.....


Funny you should ask! Might need to swap couplers though.

https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Roco/76842.aspx

There is a steam locomotive to pull them also. (A bit out of my price range though.) 

https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Roco/72151.aspx

Edit: I filtered the freight car page for USA. There are tank cars, a gondola, and flat cars with tanks and trucks.


----------



## VegasN

Rip Track said:


> Funny you should ask! Might need to swap couplers though.
> 
> https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Roco/76842.aspx
> 
> There is a steam locomotive to pull them also. (A bit out of my price range though.)
> 
> https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Roco/72151.aspx
> 
> Edit: I filtered the freight car page for USA. There are tank cars, a gondola, and flat cars with tanks and trucks.


Very cool, too bad they are HO.....


----------



## nicksim86

Last April, I took the Amtrak Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles, with a stop at the Grand Canyon. took the Grand Canyon Railway as well.


----------



## nicksim86

more pics of GCR


----------



## nicksim86

more pics


----------



## downunda

*RailFanning*

I'm very grateful to the many railfanners who post their videos on youtube... it gives me and many other non-US residents an opportunity to share these railway escapades.


----------



## VegasN

nicksim86 said:


> more pics


That would have been amazing! Trying hard to fight back the jealousy.........


----------



## CTValleyRR

Never jealous... only appreciative!


----------



## VegasN

Little envious......


----------



## rrgrassi

I like rail fanning as well. In Big sandy, TX, there is a pretty active diamond that the UP uses. Also in Sulphur Springs, there is a KCS depot and the Blacklands RR, a local short line.


----------



## VegasN

rrgrassi said:


> I like rail fanning as well. In Big sandy, TX, there is a pretty active diamond that the UP uses. Also in Sulphur Springs, there is a KCS depot and the Blacklands RR, a local short line.


Pictures?? 
(in my best hypnotized voice) I........must........see.........pictures........


----------



## rrgrassi

Here you go...


----------



## rrgrassi

I also like to go to Tower 55 in Ft Worth. There you will see Amtrak, UP and BNSF...

I have lots more, like the steamer in Ft Worth and a FWWR GP on the turntable at the FW Stockyards. Not enough space to upload...


----------



## VegasN

Excellent pics!! Thank you! Man I so wish we had areas like this around here. I'd be there all the time, when I'm not in the train room of course.


----------



## rrgrassi

Thanks for the compliments! Taking the pictures is quite fun, and a great extension of our model RR hobby.

Here is the steamer in Ft Worth...


----------



## VegasN

WOW! I can just imagine those beauties pulling on to that turntable. Watching them line up to their tack, then lumber down the line.......amazing.
Wonder how far an operating turntable is to Las Vegas?


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Minneapolis Rail Fanning!!*

Minneapolis is a Rail Fanning Hot Bed with lots of areas in which to observe RR at work. Banadana Square Best Western is the former Northern Pacific Passenger Car service Depot and it astill has the tracks running through the Hotel. About a quarter mile away is the BNSF staging yard for the surrounding industrial park and every day you can watch consists of Tanker Cars, Box Cars, Covered Hoppers and Container Cars heading in all directions. The Jackson St. Roundhouse Museum is absolutely incredible. For most folks like us go on days when you know Kid traffic will be low and you can get a tour of the Refab/ and Machine Shops....fascinating work done by some very dedicated volunteers especially the Blacksmith shop....hand crafted parts for refits on the Steamers which within 5-10 years will both be ready for service after inspection...they do get Grant money and Majot donations from the private sector. Definitely worth the time to go to the Twin Cities...also lots of old refurbished RR buildings...just huge part of the area!! Enjoy!:smilie_daumenpos:
View attachment 273177


View attachment 273185


View attachment 273193


View attachment 273201


View attachment 273209


View attachment 273217


View attachment 273225


View attachment 273233


View attachment 273241


View attachment 273249


----------



## dialed in

I've been on the WPYR in alaska twice now, from skagway up through the mountains into the yukon. VERY neat trip that i highly recommend. They still run steam locos and have a steam fired snowblower as well (pictured). I have lots of pics on an old digital camera that i can dig out later. Two years ago my wife and i went Norway and did the Flam railway as well; one of the steepest grade railways in the world if im not mistaken. have a few shots handy but they really dont do it justice, give it a quick google to find some better ones.

last shot (incl. one of us on snowmobiles...sorry about qualitiy) is from a fishing lodge my family owns here in ontario, about 6 hrs from where we live. it is literally 50ft from the tracks. You can still take the Via passenger service to it, just need to tell them what mile post to drop you off and pick you up at. Grew up around trains, though unfortunately all the tracks around here were lifted several years ago. you have to drive several hours just to find one now


----------



## Overkast

Posted these in a different thread a few months ago... I didn't know this one existed!

I had to pick up a friend at the train station back in September, and while waiting I got to see / film 2 express Amtrak Acelas whiz through the station at high speed:


----------



## VegasN

OMG!! Incredible pictures! Awesome videos! Man, I am so glad I started this thread. I mean, I can go on the web and find all kinds of train pictures. But those are not from actual people being in the actual places. They don't come with the stories.....these pictures are so much more personal to you guys that are posting them and I am living in a RR area vicariously through you all. I'm loving it!!
I just wish I could contribute more. But, alas, I do live in a town that treats history like dust. Every now and then, sweep it all out and put something new there. And even though this town would NEVER have become what it has if not for the railroad, they have essentially sold it all to UP and UP removed a vast majority of our tracks and just blows thru town. No station, no depot, no yard......nothing. 1 main line that goes thru town and branches off to go different directions, and a few industry sidings outside of town. That's all. And traffic is sporadic at best. Getting train pics or videos here, is truly pure luck.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## Lehigh74

That GP-38 sounds like it has a cold.

A few shots taken in 2014 at the Black River and Western yard in Ringoes , NJ.


----------



## NAJ

Lehigh74 said:


> That GP-38 sounds like it has a cold.


It very well might, seems everybody around here has a cold including me.

Where I work and where the train comes by are about 3/4 - 1 mile apart and I can usually hear the diesel horns plain as day even when I am indoors, they were a little quiet on this particular day though...

Also, usually they run an NS and CSX in tandem so I was little disappointed to see two NS loco's, however...
They come by at the same time everyday (1:50 - 2:00 PM) so depending on when I take lunch I could be there whenever the train comes by.


----------



## Fire21

Lehigh74, thanks for the pix. I love the little Erie shuttle engine...it's just plumb cute! Looks like it'd take a little person to run it. Haha.


----------



## VegasN

Haha, sounded like it.
Awesome seeing those run through town.....thanks for that video!

Yeah that little LV locomotive is pretty cool!


----------



## Overkast

Lehigh74 said:


> That GP-38 sounds like it has a cold.


Can we just talk for a second about how awesome it is that Lehigh74 notices the exhaust fan configuration and calls out a GP-38????

Spot on, eagle-eye.


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

Overkast said:


> Can we just talk for a second about how awesome it is that Lehigh74 notices the exhaust fan configuration and calls out a GP-38??


What exhaust fan? I just noticed the cab number and googled Norfolk Southern 5312. What *IS* awesome is that you can do that and come up with dozens of photos of just about any engine.


----------



## VegasN

Lehigh74 said:


> What exhaust fan? I just noticed the cab number and googled Norfolk Southern 5312. What *IS* awesome is that you can do that and come up with dozens of photos of just about any engine.


haha......good one! Google has been my most indispensable tool since I started this.  Love it!
So, I guess it was overkast that is the one with the eagle eye......


----------



## VegasN

Stumbled upon these tucked away on the south side of town. Found it kinda cool.


----------



## Lemonhawk

What's the elevated rack for that is above the tank cars used for?


----------



## time warp

Looks like tie off racks for workers' safety harnesses. There's a trolley on there and they tie off the lanyard to their harness rig in case of a fall. I could be wrong.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That at least makes sense. It does not look like it can hold much weight. Still I'm thinking it must be something more to what it its. Most of the tank work is done from the ground isn't it?


----------



## time warp

The access ladders to the car domes is the issue, OSHA, you know. If anybody has to go up there they have to be tethered off by law. 
I've had to deal with this for years, and the not so funny joke is that the tether is very handy for slamming you into the side of what you fall from and then you are swinging there in mid air. That's "safety" for you!hwell:


----------



## FOURTEEN

One of the last jobs I had you had to wear a harness when you went above 10 feet I believe, you were more likely to trip and fall wearing it than if you did not. One weird thing with one vehicle that went up like 65 feet, it had a weird extension that extended out about 20 feet it has not so strong side rails and part of it had none, but you did not need a harness with it go figure.

something like this
http://www.globalgse.com/product.php?used-gse=47


----------



## CTValleyRR

I've seen people bounce off the ground, specifically a concrete floor, from not wearing a safety harness.

As a rock climber, I have experience with falling a short distance, "slamming" into something hard, and dangling there.

Trust me, you are MUCH, MUCH better of with a safety harness than without.


----------



## VegasN

Trust me, I am MUCH MUCH better off keeping my butt on the ground and not even needing a harness at all.
But I have no earthly idea what it is for. I didn't even know these were back there, stumbled on them. Don't even know what the factory behind it is. I know, a wealth of information......true Sgt. Schultz on this one.


----------



## cole226

*Sayre, Pa.*

Here's some pics around Sayre, Pa.
Sayre was a major RR town on the Lehigh Valley.
There's a museum in the station. Won't be open till April, but while I was taking pics an older gentleman came to "wind the clocks".
He said while he was there I could come in and look around.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR

Still looks like some pretty active railroading there to me.

CSX or NS?


----------



## cole226

_NS_ Lehigh and Reading

QUITE ACTIVE AROUND THE YARDS


----------



## VegasN

Great pics!! And awesome you got to go look around! But what is all that nasty crap all over the ground??


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Great pics!! And awesome you got to go look around! But what is all that nasty crap all over the ground??


 Frozen water. Excellent photos cole226!


----------



## cole226

more from Sayre



























































this layout was in a local mans garage and donated to the museum, but it took them about a year to find someone to set it up for them.

















an original wall billboard


----------



## CTValleyRR

VegasN said:


> But what is all that nasty crap all over the ground??


Called snow. Really fun stuff! Wouldn't want to be without it.

That said, 30" in the month of MARCH is a bit much.


----------



## Lehigh74

Nice shots of Sayre Cole. I’ve only read about it in Archer’s book on the LVRR. Interesting to see what it looks like.

Here are a few that CTValley will probably recognize. The P&W line past the sub museum in Groton, CT. Both shots taken from the same spot.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Wow the Nautilus!


----------



## VegasN

Cole: Amazing pictures!! Thank you so much for those. Every single shot is conversation worthy.....too much good stuff there!


----------



## VegasN

Lehigh: Wow! That is a gorgeous shot of the track right along the water like that. Can just imagine the majestic scene of a train rolling thru there.......beautiful!


----------



## CTValleyRR

Yeah, that's my stomping ground all right. In fact, were it not for that headland on the left (East) bank of the river in the top photo, you could see my office.

And the Nautilus is only a few years older than the subs I served on.


----------



## VegasN

The only subs I ever worked on came from Subway.....


----------



## Glock1735

I was part of the crew of the USAR LT 1990 that moved the sub from Philadelphia navy yard to the sub base at New London many, many moons ago.


----------



## VegasN

Found this picture today.......I obviously was not there......










An NYC Mercury locomotive in Chicago 1936. Is this an absolutely [email protected]# train, or what??


----------



## time warp

Art Deco! Even the handrail is cool!


----------



## Lee Willis

You're right. It and the sub - look about the same. Guess the peirscope broke off.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Lee Willis said:


> You're right. It and the sub - look about the same. Guess the peirscope broke off.


At least two submarines have sheared off their periscopes by trying to go under the Thames River Amtrak Lift Bridge without requesting lift.... 

Job Wanted: Former Submarine Commanding Officer....


----------



## Old_Hobo

I would imagine they needed to hire a "sub" contractor to fix those.....


----------



## time warp

Old_Hobo said:


> I would imagine they needed to hire a "sub" contractor to fix those.....


 He'll be here all week, folks!!:appl: :eyes:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Don't forget to tip your waitress!


----------



## ExONRcarman

if your still looking for train rides and destinations i have heard of none longer than the one that leaves from my home town here in cochrane on. its a six hour one way ride. ends at moose river. return the next day. cheap too. beautiful scenery. none like it in the world.

for those who wont come for the trip, http://www.railpictures.ca/sitesearch type polar bear into the search bar and enjoy. typing onr will get you the engines and cars that i repaired for years. and that i see every day


----------



## ExONRcarman

vegas is that loco real? i only seen stuff like that on tv.


----------



## highvoltage

ExONRcarman said:


> vegas is that loco real? i only seen stuff like that on tv.


It did exist back then:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_(train)


----------



## ExONRcarman

I looked up some of those old locos on you tube. beautiful!


----------



## VegasN

Apparently it is....never seen anything like it.



















And apparently, someone has a model of it as well...


----------



## CTValleyRR

time warp said:


> He'll be here all week, folks!!:appl: :eyes:


Get the hook, for crying out loud!


----------



## Old_Hobo

Wouldn't that make him a hooker.....? :laugh:


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> Found this picture today.......I obviously was not there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An NYC Mercury locomotive in Chicago 1936. Is this an absolutely [email protected]# train, or what??


I bet that thing was a maintenance nightmare! No access to anything!


----------



## ExONRcarman

the small amount of reading i did on that beast indicated that originally the drive wheels were covered as well. for maintenance reasons they cut the side out exposing the large wheels and then painted them white

I also came across a video of this monster racing against another typical steamer. From a dead stop this thing quickly pulled away. really neat


----------



## VegasN

wow gonna have to check that out


----------



## time warp

Back in those days those boys weren't playin'. That is some serious hardware!


----------



## ebtnut

The streamlining craze hit the railroads in the mid-'30's. Many roads tried to do a make-over on their steamers, some more successful than others. The NYC had three different streamline styled steamers - all of them based on the J-3A Hudson. The Twentieth Century Limited and the Empire State Express got thier own designs. The Mercury, IMHO, was the least visually successful. Some of us geezers have refered to this style as the "inverted bath tub" style.


----------



## Old_Hobo

It was indeed a fascinating period in time for railroading....

https://www.google.ca/search?q=art+deco+style+locomotives&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiEpe2dy_7SAhUS-GMKHVAYAdIQ_AUIBigB&biw=1623&bih=1045#spf=1


----------



## VegasN

That it was. So much excitement about the railroads back then. Now, people get impatient and mad with trains. Hell, here is Vegas, there are very, very few places where tracks even cross roads anymore.
They had imagination, vision, a love of the railroad, that this country will never see again.

So, we model railroaders keep that excitement and love of railroading alive!


----------



## VegasN

Made the trip yesterday.


----------



## NAJ

Looks like a fun time!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

It was kinda cool. Would have liked to have gotten closer. Maybe to the locomotive side.
Should have gone a busier day, not Easter Sunday.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> Made the trip yesterday.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhlp52vwEYk


Wow you got some really cool trains out there!


----------



## VegasN

Oh, I wish that was here. That took me 4 hours to drive there. That was in Barstow, CA.

My next rail fan trip will be the Union Pacific classification yard in Yermo, CA.


----------



## FzCruzer

Vegas, have you visited the Kelso station in Mojave preserve? Pretty cool, I camp out there once or twice a year. If you go to Yermo, might as well see Kelso also.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks Cruzer, I'll look that up. It will be awhile before I can make another 4 hour drive somewhere.


----------



## NAJ

Had to go to Woodbury today and this was waiting when I exited I-295.
Did not have time to stop and look around, just some quick photo's.


----------



## VegasN

Nice pics! I saw a UP train running thru town today. Couldn't get any pics or video, I was driving on the freeway. Which sucked because behind it, it was towing a burned up locomotive......

Love those NS gondolas....might have to look for a few of those when I set up the mine....


----------



## NAJ

I remember watching them install those new towers over the track about 3 - 4 years ago and the cranes were enormous.

That part of the railroad is about 30 minutes from me so if not for having to go that route sometimes for work I never would have seen it.

I could not even see the end of the consist when I had to exit that road so who knows how long it was.

The train that runs near me only pulls 10-15 cars max. (That I have Seen)


----------



## VegasN

10 - 15 cars?? I think that's our monthly traffic.......:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

I caught a portion of an intermodal coming through the south end of town;


----------



## time warp

Here's a couple of shots of an old Conrail wedge plow spotted just next to Maple street in Terre Haute. It has obviously been a while since this beast bucked drifts, but I'd wager it will see combat again.


















Just as we were pulling away from taking plow pictures, this beast came sneaking through the ladder. I've seen this engine before, and today it was paired with a CSX unit on the point of a tanker train. Poor picture, but it caught me off guard.


----------



## Fire21

time warp said:


> Here's a couple of shots of an old Conrail wedge plow spotted just next to Maple street in Terre Haute. It has obviously been a while since this beast bucked drifts, but I'd wager it will see combat again.


My gut feeling says that one will never roll again. It looks so vandalized that restoration to duty status would be too expensive. I'd think that more modern equipment is available nowadays in the area.


----------



## Lehigh74

That Conrail plow reminded me of a D&H plow I saw in Honesdale , PA a few years back.


----------



## time warp

That D&H is a relic! Made of wood, and I notice it doesn't have wings.


----------



## VegasN

I have never in my life seen anything like those......crazy looking to say the least.


----------



## time warp

I was just watching a film clip on "trains and locomotives" of a pair of geeps pushing a wedge plow back in the '60's. Perfect timing as the camera caught the rig ramming a drift when the plow caught and CARTWHEELED, lifting the first Geep off the track and the second Geep ended on top of the first! I could not believe it, that much weight being tossed around like toys. Incredible!


----------



## VegasN

wow!!! Had to be quite a sight......


----------



## time warp

Little man and I stumbled across this when we stopped for lunch today, just south of I-465 on Kentucky Ave. in NW Indy. It's a recently painted Indiana Southern GP 40-3.


----------



## Overkast

Love that paint scheme! NECR has a few locos in that paint scheme around here too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Sweet!! Beautiful! Glad you and "little man" got out together!!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Did you tell them you knew a lot about weathering and that you really fix up that shiny locomotive. Couple of 55 gal drums of power would fix that right up! I think you meant SW Indy. Nice that you could get right up next to it!


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> Love that paint scheme! NECR has a few locos in that paint scheme around here too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Lemonhawk said:


> Did you tell them you knew a lot about weathering and that you really fix up that shiny locomotive. Couple of 55 gal drums of power would fix that right up! I think you meant SW Indy. Nice that you could get right up next to it!


 Correct, it was SW Indy. No weathering though, I like them shiny!
I like the orange, not too sure about the yellow though. The trucks are an ashey flat black, but the fuel tank is metallic dark gray with very shiny clear coat over it.


----------



## VegasN

Caught this by chance going thru Kingman, AZ.


What a friggin bone head!! I accidently uploaded the raw unedited video.....here is what it was supposed to be....


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> Here's a couple of shots of an old Conrail wedge plow spotted just next to Maple street in Terre Haute. It has obviously been a while since this beast bucked drifts, but I'd wager it will see combat again.
> 
> View attachment 325305
> 
> 
> View attachment 325313
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we were pulling away from taking plow pictures, this beast came sneaking through the ladder. I've seen this engine before, and today it was paired with a CSX unit on the point of a tanker train. Poor picture, but it caught me off guard.
> 
> View attachment 325321


 I stumbled across this Walthers model today, incredibly similar to the one I photographed.


----------



## VegasN

Crazy looking. Certainly never see these here.


----------



## Lehigh74

Here's a few shots from the RBMN RDC ride last weekend. Reading, PA to Jim Thorpe and return.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Nice set of photos. Looks like it was a lot of fun.

Mark


----------



## Lehigh74

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Nice set of photos. Looks like it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Mark


I'm always impressed by RBMN. It's a railroad owned by a rail fan.


----------



## VegasN

Incredible!! He has the most amazing job!! Looks like you had a great time. I so love seeing pictures of places where trains still matter. Awesome!!


----------



## Lehigh74

Morrisville, PA.


----------



## NAJ

Lehigh74 said:


> Morrisville, PA.
> 
> View attachment 337802
> 
> 
> View attachment 337810
> 
> 
> View attachment 337818
> 
> 
> View attachment 337826


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Excellent pictures! Thank you for those!!


----------



## Spence

Lehigh74 Love the SMS engine. :thumbsup: My initials.


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff!


----------



## rogruth

That PRR cabin car is interesting. It has several blanked out windows and I have never seen
one with the smoke-jack going through the cupola roof before.


----------



## Regan W

rrgrassi said:


> Here you go...


My buddy drives a UP frieght. Starts in Big Sandy and runs to Hearn Tx.


----------



## VegasN

That would be a cool job!


----------



## Lehigh74

rogruth said:


> That PRR cabin car is interesting. It has several blanked out windows and I have never seen
> one with the smoke-jack going through the cupola roof before.


I thought the smoke stack thru the cupola was unusual too, but I just did a search for PRR N5c and found several with that feature. I also looked at my MTH N5c and that has it thru the cupola.


----------



## Lehigh74

We went on a TCA New England cruise last month. The bus left early in the morning out of Strasburg so I booked half of a caboose. I only wanted to stay one night, but we had to stay for two days since Thomas was in town. With two days in Strasburg, I got plenty of time to see trains.


----------



## Spence

Leigh; Nice photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## dialed in

We went on the Agawa Canyon Tour Train this past october. Great train ride! Better go ASAP if this interestes you, the lines future is sort of up in the air at the moment...


----------



## Shdwdrgn

I had to look at that second picture for a moment, wondering what was up with the crazy canyon wall running to the left of the houses. Finally realized that is a river with some dark reflections of the trees! Very pretty area there...


----------



## dialed in

Ya it was very pretty. The vantage point for that shot was up a 400 step staircase to a balcony built onto the side of the canyon. Quite the hike up but worth it. There was a defibrillator at the top!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting.

Mark


----------



## VegasN

Awesome pics guys....thanks!! A defibrillator? That's disheartening (pun intended).

I had a chance to go out and explore the train scene around Kingman.....there are locations in and around town that will keep me busy for awhile...

Here's some recent ones...

Took this at the Kingman Depot..



Just barely got this retro painted beauty as it ran by in the middle of an assist lash up...

or rather, at the end of it....


----------



## Stumpy

In October of 2016 the NC Transportation Museum ran an excursion called "Autumn Rails" from the museum to Toccoa, Ga. using old(er) passenger cars. For my birthday that year the wife got us seat in one of the dome cars.

We left @ 7:00. As soon as we were rolling a full breakfast was served. Five hours down, three hours in Toccoa to grab lunch and see the Toccoa Falls, then five hours back with supper served. The neatest thing about the trip for me was seeing Americana from the rails, which included, sadly, lots of towns or sections of towns along the rails that were abandoned. It was a fun trip, but ten hours in a train car is a looooong time. If the museum ever does it again I think I'll pass.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! I would love to take a train ride......maybe someday.....


----------



## VegasN

I was out and about the other day, and out by the airport, I saw this....






I wasn't sure what it was, so I looked it up......it's a LORAM train.....never seen one before. Sorry about the blurry pics, this was as close at I could get where it was sitting.


----------



## VegasN

I also stumbled across a stalled BNSF train the other day. I spoke to the conductor, he said the lead locomotives computer went haywire and threw the train into emergency....so they are left sitting for a little while...


----------



## Spence

VegasN said:


> I also stumbled across a stalled BNSF train the other day. I spoke to the conductor, he said the lead locomotives computer went haywire and threw the train into emergency....so they are left sitting for a little while...
> 
> Geez, just like our trains when we have problems with the computers.


----------



## VegasN

Spence said:


> VegasN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also stumbled across a stalled BNSF train the other day. I spoke to the conductor, he said the lead locomotives computer went haywire and threw the train into emergency....so they are left sitting for a little while...
> 
> Geez, just like our trains when we have problems with the computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Brings realism to a whole different level....lol.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Stumpy

VegasN said:


> ......it's a LORAM train.....


Interesting. An part of the industry that I didn't know existed.

https://www.loram.com/

Makes me want to switch to the modern era.


----------



## VegasN

Stumpy said:


> Interesting. An part of the industry that I didn't know existed.
> 
> https://www.loram.com/
> 
> Makes me want to switch to the modern era.


I know right? I didn't know what it was either, nor what it was for, so I looked it up. A LORAM train is also called a "rail grinder". It runs along grinding the rails smooth. Removing any divets, spurs, anything that could interfere with the train's wheels rolling smoothly on the rails.


----------



## BNSF Fan

I've been rail fanning via YT. Been watching a lot at Belen NM. You can see quite a bit going on there. Fueling, switching, watch them kinkin the cars, some thru trains, always seems to be something happening.


----------



## Tallaman

VegasN said:


> I know right? I didn't know what it was either, nor what it was for, so I looked it up. A LORAM train is also called a "rail grinder". It runs along grinding the rails smooth. Removing any divets, spurs, anything that could interfere with the train's wheels rolling smoothly on the rails.


One of the coolest videos of trains I have ever seen was a Loram rail grinder working its way past a videographer and the train caused a small grass fire. Before the fire department could show up the train backed up and doused the flames.


----------



## highvoltage

That's pretty neat. I dind't realize it could move that fast, must be quite the grinding operation.


----------



## Magic

Somewhere I saw a video of one of those working at night.
Quite a sparks show.

Magic


----------



## Fire21

Quite a few summers ago one of those rigs was grinding rails in our county. Being summer, it was hot and dry, and the grinders were lighting some grass fires. Our fire chief went and told them to shut it down due to the fires. They said no. 
He told them he'd go get the sheriff and charge them with arson. 
They shut things down...


----------



## Homeless by Choice

Tallaman said:


> One of the coolest videos of trains I have ever seen was a Loram rail grinder ....


I am curious about rail grinding. I never knew the railroads did such a thing. I have only seen rails being replaced.

Why do they grind rails?
What is wrong with the rails?
Are the inside of the rails also ground?
Is it just for high speed passenger service?
LeRoy


----------



## VegasN

Homeless by Choice said:


> I am curious about rail grinding. I never knew the railroads did such a thing. I have only seen rails being replaced.
> 
> Why do they grind rails?
> What is wrong with the rails?
> Are the inside of the rails also ground?
> Is it just for high speed passenger service?
> LeRoy



They grind the rails to keep them smooth. With constant abuse and friction, they get imperfections in them that could potentially derail a train....so they periodically grind them to keep them smooth. And I do believe it grinds all sides of the rail (except bottom), and not just for high speed, for all rails, just part of the maintenance......


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> Quite a few summers ago one of those rigs was grinding rails in our county. Being summer, it was hot and dry, and the grinders were lighting some grass fires. Our fire chief went and told them to shut it down due to the fires. They said no.
> He told them he'd go get the sheriff and charge them with arson.
> They shut things down...


He will be singing a different tune if a train derails because they couldn't maintain a smooth track.....


----------



## highvoltage

VegasN said:


> ...And I do believe it grinds all sides of the rail (except bottom), and not just for high speed, for all rails, just part of the maintenance......


They grind the rail surface where the wheels make contact.


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> He will be singing a different tune if a train derails because they couldn't maintain a smooth track.....


Arson is a bigger crime than a train derailing because of poor, or untimely, maintenance. There's a time to grind and a time to not, such as when they're burning down farmers' and rancher's fields!


----------

